# Fall Bulbs to plant in Wisconsin?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Crocus


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Siberian Squill is also good and it has blue pollen


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Alliums.........bees cover them


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I second Crocus. A good early source of pollen when nothing is else blooming.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

Chionodoxa the pink one. Those bloom super early and the bees cover them. Crocus, snowdrop, winter aconite if you can find it.


----------

